# catch basin / driveway drain



## bobbyg (Nov 7, 2006)

i have a customer who wants me to replace a catch basin drain that runs to a stream behind their house...

they have a driveway that slopes away from the street and currently the runoff collects in the catch basin and spills out of the basin and towards their garage

obviously the pipe is either clogged or crushed causing the backflow... w/ out seeing the job and from your experience do you think the catch basin will need to be replaced or can i just excavate out the old pipe and replace the pipe

i have not done a job like this but want to give it a shot...any advice would help....thanks...bg


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Well, first look at the walls of the structure. if thier failing, which they may be, then yes you will need to replace that as well but often a new pipe can be run. On the other hand if this Catch basin is old and small you may want to replace it for your convieniece.

BTW alot of towns here have gotten real nutty on the CB and pipe to daylight thing. If you can do this job and not go down for a permit I dont see the harm. You are after all repairing an existing system not installing a new one.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

bobby,
Has the c.b. been maintained ? (cleaned on regular basis ) Did you notice if their was a sump below the outlet in the c.b.? 
What type of pipe was used ? Please don't say corrugated abs . Size ? If you need to change out the pipe and the structure is in good shape I don't see the need to change it out.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

You really need to put your eyeballs on this and find out what the real deal is, it could be that the pipe is simply clogged with debris, could be crushed, could be the pipe is fine and the Catch Basin is fouled with debris.

It is also possible that the C/B is on public property and should be maintained by the local Government.

You have to be careful with things that dump directly into streams, you don't want the sediment control guys on your butt.

Get out there, take a look see, and post back with your findings.


----------



## fhdesign (Jan 17, 2007)

Like everyone says, need more information...size of cb, sump, lid/grate, pipe, etc. Could be a simple fix or it could be a nightmare, either way it's not a problem you just need to price it correctly.


----------



## IHateJoeCool (Aug 26, 2007)

First I'd be checking with the local government to see if it's their problem, if not, and the basin or pipe needs replacement, can it even be dumped back into the stream without mounds of red tape from En Con, City hall, or village hall? With a total rip up and re-construction, they may want it hooked up to the sanitary storm system? 
Anyways,
Be Safe,
JAY


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

what is a sanitary storm system?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> what is a sanitary storm system?




That is where you take a leak in a creek.


----------



## IHateJoeCool (Aug 26, 2007)

dayexco said:


> what is a sanitary storm system?


 
Sanitary Sewer System........


----------



## CaliDesigns (Sep 3, 2007)

try and snake the Pipe. You know how many time a landscaper or sprinkler guy has messed up my drainage system! See if there is something constricking the flow, then go from there.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

BTW...Never ever....ever drain a storm sewer into a sanitary sewer!!! They monitor sanitary lines, thus they know the flow output from any given point. A sudden peak in flow rates and they can zero in to the work you've done.. If the CB is big enough and not too deep take a look see, or use a mirror to see if it's blocked. It's already been said, but be careful about taking this one on. EPA and watershed districts don't care too much for storm water runoff draining into natural streams...they tend to get a bit rustled over that kind of thing.


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

Hire a plumber with a camera and a hand held locater. SEE whats going on in there and have him mark out where the clog is located. If it can be snaked then snake it. If a small section needs to be replaced then replace it.


----------



## wrightconst (Jun 7, 2009)

Stick to craigslist, dont get in over your head


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

MC Excavating said:


> Hire a plumber with a camera and a hand held locater. SEE whats going on in there and have him mark out where the clog is located. If it can be snaked then snake it. If a small section needs to be replaced then replace it.


Yeah send a camera line down there and see what's up before you dig. I had this happen one time with a customer, someone got really mad at him and poured a 90# bag of fixall, thinset or grout down his driveway drain with water. Sent a camera line down there about 20 feet...... needless to say I replaced his driveway gutter drain and pipes. 

In a attempt to thwart future vandals or reduce the amount of blockage/damage, I installed a trap and put wire mesh on the driveway gutter drain and the pipe draining the trap, so if there is "powder" less of it goes down the drain pipes. SS wiremesh that's really fine is cheap, slows the drainage down but it's still managable.. I told the client to check your drains every week or so to see if it needs the wire mesh cleaned.


----------

